# Deli meats and meat press



## smokin peachey (Oct 15, 2019)

Looking for any info on making deli meats (ham, turkey, roast beef) using a meat press. 
We have been discussing this in chat the last couple of nights and an outstanding member danmcg has been giving great tips and info but I was wondering if others have dabbled in this.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 15, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looking for any info on making deli meats (ham, turkey, roast beef) using a meat press.
> We have been discussing this in chat the last couple of nights and an outstanding member danmcg has been giving great tips and info but I was wondering if others have dabbled in this.




Following


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 15, 2019)

In for the ride here too


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 15, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looking for any info on making deli meats (ham, turkey, roast beef) using a meat press.


So what are you wanting to do . ground meat pressed into a loaf , or whole muscle meat chunks reformed to a solid ?


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 16, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> So what are you wanting to do . ground meat pressed into a loaf , or whole muscle meat chunks reformed to a solid ?



Looking to make lunch meat. Ground meat pressed and sliced thin.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 16, 2019)

In also.  There is some good info in Marianski but have not studied it enough to give you cliff notes.  I think STPP is essential.  I got dangerously close to Arby's beef results when playing around with my old slider formula.  You are basically making an emulsified beef sausage but made into a loaf and than bake or smoke.  Doubt you need a press.  I am dying to do leberkase which is basically a pork loaf.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looking to make lunch meat. Ground meat pressed and sliced thin.


Does it cook in the press ? I do alot of lunch meat . Some in loaf pans , but also use the water proof high barrier casings then finish souse vide . Like Sam , I agree on the STPP . I've used Italian sausage blend on all pork formed in a loaf pan then cooked in the MES no smoke . Comes out great . 
Cotto salami , all pork in a water proof casing . 









zwiller said:


> I am dying to do leberkase which is basically a pork loaf.


Me too . Been reading on it for awhile , but have so much other stuff in the freezer .


----------



## zwiller (Oct 16, 2019)

From memory I don't think the meat cooks in the press.  I think is only an overnight rest for STPP to "glue" the meat together but need to get Marianski out to confirm.  

Dang Rich that cotto looks pro!  Question for ya: When you see recipes that call for "bacon" is that belly or actually bacon, smoked and slice stuff?  Many leberkase recipes I've seen use bacon.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2019)

zwiller said:


> I don't think the meat cooks in the press.


Just went and took a look , some of it does . Like the pressed ham poaches in the mold . 
I just made the Nurnberg brat that called for bacon . I used store bought sliced . 
No cure in that formula , but if I use it in a mix that gets cure , I only add cure for the weight of the ground meat paste . Because the bacon is already cured . 
My take is if it says bacon it means cured belly . I see a few that call for pork belly as well as shoulder . 
That cotto is good . Really needs to be more beef . Thanks for the comment .


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 16, 2019)

The way I understand it you cook the meat in the press.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> The way I understand it you cook the meat in the press.




Yes Peachey.  Cook in the mold.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 16, 2019)

Some good info here. 
https://www.meatsandsausages.com/hams-other-meats/formed

If link needs removed admin please remove.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 16, 2019)

Anyone have any recipes?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Anyone have any recipes?


I look thru the lunch meat page on Poli's site . He has a good one for pressed ham .


----------



## tropics (Oct 17, 2019)

Don't know if this helps but I have done bacon that way.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ground-formed-bacon-money-shot.265803/
Richie


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 17, 2019)

tropics said:


> Don't know if this helps but I have done bacon that way.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ground-formed-bacon-money-shot.265803/
> Richie



Thanks for the input Tropics.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 17, 2019)

Has anyone tried using one of these?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 17, 2019)

Waiting for something good here be glad to be your taster.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Waiting for something good here be glad to be your taster.
> 
> Warren



Now the bar has been raised. We gotta make Halfsmoked taster happy. 
O the stress sometimes!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 17, 2019)

You don't need a press unless you want to do a head-cheese style loaf.
What I do is save bagel or English muffin sized bread bags and stuff to form the loaf. This works excellent!


----------



## zwiller (Oct 17, 2019)

GREAT IDEA!!! 



 browneyesvictim
 What is that?  Looks you might have also smoked it?  Looks tasty!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes. I followed Bears Beef loaf recipe. He makes it in foil pans and makes stick of it.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-bear-loaf-hot-all-beef.106904/page-2#post-1629560

Once it has set up in the fridge overnight it is firm enough to cut it out of the bag as a log to smoke it.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 17, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> You don't need a press unless you want to do a head-cheese style loaf.
> What I do is save bagel or English muffin sized bread bags and stuff to form the loaf. This works excellent!
> View attachment 408641



Good idea. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks for the like Peachey it is greatly appreciated.

Yup you bet the pressure is on I'm a contrary old man and a point on taste for things.

Warren


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 17, 2019)

Here ya go Peachey, Canned ham that even you can do too.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...a-for-the-leftover-meat-in-the-stuffer.92987/


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 17, 2019)

danmcg said:


> Here ya go Peachey, Canned ham that even you can do too.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...a-for-the-leftover-meat-in-the-stuffer.92987/



Great idea Dan. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr crab (Oct 31, 2019)

I have a Madax ham press, and have done several projects with it.  I've found that I get a better product when I use fibrous casings instead.  They just produce a tighter loaf when stuffed properly.  And with the fibrous casings it's easier to cold smoke the loaves before cooking.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 8, 2019)

Here's chunked  turkey breast with 1% poultry seasoning with a reduced turkey jelly to aid in binding. this was mostly an experiment to see if I could get a good bind without phosphates.
It did turn out really well, until I realized the bird already was injected from the factory.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 8, 2019)

Looks good Dan.  What percentage of meat was ground vs chunks and was it precooked?


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 8, 2019)

75/25 chunk to ground and all was raw. The ground was some thigh meat to get the total weight up


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 8, 2019)

danmcg said:


> 75/25 chunk to ground and all was raw the ground was some thigh meat to get the total weight up


Great, thanks for the info


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 8, 2019)

Nice looking loaf whoa be the hidden ingredients. Read small print.   

Warren


----------

